# Redneck Bride



## Lyncca (May 12, 2009)

This is Chelsey. Her and her fiance are a friend of mine.  They got married this past Saturday on one of her fiance's four ranches.  We drove out there and spent the day of and day after the wedding.  

She wanted her bridals on the land of course, wearing her "rattlesnake (proof) boots".  She is a little country girl, but that doesn't mean she isn't one of the most beautiful people ever. She has the cutest accent and personality, as you can see from the pictures.

She had the big wedding before, so this one was very small (11 people including the couple).  Did I mention she had a beer in her hand between shots?  LOL  

These are also my first bridals. Enjoy 

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 12, 2009)

i can only see 1 and 2 for some reason...(probably because my company gets babysat by the IT department...)

#2 is fantastic...i love the look of the image, the tones, the expression on her face, the setting....awesome.


----------



## Lyncca (May 12, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> i can only see 1 and 2 for some reason...(probably because my company gets babysat by the IT department...)
> 
> #2 is fantastic...i love the look of the image, the tones, the expression on her face, the setting....awesome.



Hmm. I wonder if anyone else is having problems?  I see them fine.
Here is a link to her gallery on my site: 
Lyncca Harvey Photography | Bridal


----------



## Antarctican (May 12, 2009)

I can see a whole bunch. And I like 'em a lot! You have a style that works well with these shots. I especially like 4 and 11. Well done!


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (May 12, 2009)

Those are really amazing shots!

You definitely have _the eye_ for great composition. She is a hot little thing too....


----------



## a2dadamm (May 12, 2009)

Cat nt Tat's Dusky said:


> Those are really amazing shots!
> 
> You definitely have _the eye_ for great composition. She is a hot little thing too....


 agreed.. lol lucky man  id like to give her a :hug:: but anyways back to the photos. lol number 7 is my fav.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 12, 2009)

lyncca, im quite sure it;s the filtering on the network here at work...ill check them out when i get home...no filters there! woot!


----------



## rubbertree (May 12, 2009)

they are fantastic!
Have a close look at #1 though... is that a little string of spit between her top and bottom teeth?


----------



## Lyncca (May 12, 2009)

rubbertree said:


> they are fantastic!
> Have a close look at #1 though... is that a little string of spit between her top and bottom teeth?


 
Hmm, either that or the flash reflecting off the spit on the inside of her cheek, but either way, it needs to go  I will correct that when I get home. Thanks for the catch!


----------



## photographyfanatic (May 12, 2009)

These are fanatastic! You have a great eye! Great post processing work too!


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 13, 2009)

Phenomenal photos.  The bride is absolutely stunning.  I get the feeling that she's the life of the party, not to mention that she's "my kind" of beautiful.  Does she have a sister? 

I looked at your zenfolio gallery to confirm a suspicion as well, and I KNEW there would be wedding pictures with the dogs!!  Can't forget them!!

Great work.


----------



## coreduo (May 13, 2009)

The sepias and the black and whites are one of a kind. Keep on doing them!


----------



## Lyncca (May 13, 2009)

Thanks again everyone  I just found out that Chelsey ended up in the hospital yesterday with a ruptured appendix.  Crazy! Those pictures were from only 2 days before. 



LuckySo-n-So said:


> Phenomenal photos. The bride is absolutely stunning. I get the feeling that she's the life of the party, not to mention that she's "my kind" of beautiful. Does she have a sister?
> 
> I looked at your zenfolio gallery to confirm a suspicion as well, and I KNEW there would be wedding pictures with the dogs!! Can't forget them!!
> 
> Great work.


 
LOL, yea she is a bit of a nut, and very beautiful.  Once I finish processing the bridals I will post a couple more of the candid ones I got of her.  She's hilarious.


----------



## photographybyjuanita (May 13, 2009)

The ones I like the most are 2,5,ans 7


----------



## gsgary (May 13, 2009)

Nice shots, but i like #3 best well any red blooded male would


----------



## hadoq (May 13, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Phenomenal photos.  The bride is absolutely stunning.  I get the feeling that she's the life of the party, not to mention that she's "my kind" of beautiful.  Does she have a sister?
> 
> I looked at your zenfolio gallery to confirm a suspicion as well, and I KNEW there would be wedding pictures with the dogs!!  Can't forget them!!
> 
> Great work.



definately a very beautiful woman, and amazing shots.

I just got on this forum but I already love your photos !


----------



## Lyncca (May 13, 2009)

hadoq said:


> definately a very beautiful woman, and amazing shots.
> 
> I just got on this forum but I already love your photos !


 
Aww, thanks! It is always a learning process. I shot my first "shoot" in March 2008 of my friend's baby in the hospital and several months later started doing freebies for my friends.  I am really starting to get my style down and working with my client/model to get their personalities in the photos.

I still read, experiment and learn each day.  I love, live and breathe photography. Unfortunately, there is still the dreaded day job


----------



## Lyncca (May 14, 2009)

A couple more candids I processed:
13. (I told you she had a beer between shots)






14. the mean photographer took her beer... LOL





15. Random turkey feathers we found...





16. don't mess with her!





17. what a mess...


----------



## Mtalicarox (May 14, 2009)

Great pics. I like them all, they are very well done. A+ from me.


----------



## red1013 (May 16, 2009)

As always I love your work!!!!


----------



## holga girl (May 17, 2009)

2 and 10 are your strongest imho. a little heavy on the vignette on some. overall- very good! your work has come a long way!


----------



## Lyncca (May 18, 2009)

Thanks again! I've worked my butt off in the last year, so I am glad it shows :hug::


----------



## decaphotography (May 18, 2009)

_I really like your sepia images and number 10.  In your second post I love #17.  Such a natural, candid moment.  I would have really liked #11 but the pose didn't strike me as right.  Her hand holding her dress looks awkward and the placement of it probably could have been put somewhere else.
_


----------



## johnbergsing (May 18, 2009)

Amazing work! I like your style! Gives me a few ideas for a wedding shoot I have this Saturday! Thanks...


----------



## Lyncca (May 19, 2009)

decaphotography said:


> _I really like your sepia images and number 10. In your second post I love #17. Such a natural, candid moment. I would have really liked #11 but the pose didn't strike me as right. Her hand holding her dress looks awkward and the placement of it probably could have been put somewhere else._


 
Yea, I can see that.  She was a little awkward at times since she is right handed and I kept wanting her to hold her flowers in her left hand to show her ring more.  Did I mention we were drinking?? LOL 



johnbergsing said:


> Amazing work! I like your style! Gives me a few ideas for a wedding shoot I have this Saturday! Thanks...


 
Thank you  We had a blast. It helps they were friends to have them very comfortable and candid, but I still wanted their shots to be professional, no matter how casual.


----------



## smn_xps (May 19, 2009)

Well, I _WAS_ going to crack on you for tagging this gal a rendneck, because nothing in the first set give me that impression. Country girl definitely, redneck?

then i saw the second set.....

as jeff f. would say: "If your wedding pictures include a beer coozie..."

Nice work!
Jerry


----------



## Lyncca (May 19, 2009)

smn_xps said:


> Well, I _WAS_ going to crack on you for tagging this gal a rendneck, because nothing in the first set give me that impression. Country girl definitely, redneck?
> 
> then i saw the second set.....
> 
> ...


 
LOL, you should have seen the wedding itself! There would have been no question. Their friend walking her down the "aisle" had a beer in his hand! I was taking pictures and I had to say, "PHIL, PUT DOWN THE BEER!" 

The title was pretty much in jest though. They are good friends of mine and I told them I was going to label the thread that 

The wedding vowes, etc. were perfectly serious, and really sweet.... it was just getting to that part. LOL


----------



## LKPhoto (May 21, 2009)

gret set! i love number 10!


----------



## jpmaz (Jun 8, 2009)

Love the natural.... Keep thinking that way.

People love where, what and when. Just remember be the environment and be part of the moment.

GREAT JOB!!


----------



## jinx (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, all of them... and beautiful bride as well. Bravo.


----------



## DanFSU (Jun 11, 2009)

I love #7, great personality!


----------



## ericmo (Jun 12, 2009)

Great series! I like #3 as well


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you


----------

